# Birthday present for 8 year old girl & boy



## MNORBURY

Hi ladies

I wonder if you can give me any ideas, my nephew and niece are 8 on Friday and I have not got a clue what an 8 year old is into or would like :shrug:

Their parents have no idea either so that's not great, can any of you ladies help me out? We normally spend up to around £20 on each child, thankyou :flower:


----------



## Kimmy25

not sure for the girl...but my 7yr old son loves football what about a decent footy?? or a footy top? ds game like pokemon? x


----------



## Amarna

Books maybe? I love when people give my daughter books. If you know of any topics/characters they like get some related to that.

Or what about some drawing pads, markers, stickers, paint, etc. Things they can make other things with. All kids like that.


----------

